# D3lay and Threeverb combo build with single footswitch bypass and momentary sustain



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey all,
I’ve wanted to put together a reverb and delay combo pedal for a bit, but I wanted them to run off a single footswitch in series (delay into reverb). I worked out my expected wiring and confirmed with @PedalPCB to make sure I had it dialed in. Put it together today and loved the results (thank you Pythagoras). I knew I wanted to add a little sustain functionality or something else fun, so after a suggestion from @zgrav to feed the output back into the input, I came up with the delay and reverb out being fed back into the delay input for feedback mayhem.
I’m including an image below that explains the wiring routing in case anyone wants to build something similar.
Here’s what it looks like on the outside:



Here’s what it looks like on the inside:



Here’s what it sounds like:




And here’s the wiring:


----------



## twebb6778 (Oct 15, 2020)

That sounds killer!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 15, 2020)

That's awesome!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 15, 2020)

AWESOME


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Oh and it’s worth noting, if you’re doing two circuits in series like this off one footswitch, you attach the SW pad and GND pad from whichever board you want to handle the LED. The other board doesn’t need anything in those pads or in the LED pads.


----------



## cooder (Oct 15, 2020)

Excellent and thanks for sharing, very cool and sounds great!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 15, 2020)

Really nice Dan, that momentary functionality seems really useful for controlled swelling oscillation.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

If anyone has any ideas to debounce the momentary switch, I’d love to hear them. Obviously there is room in the enclosure to do more mods and such, so if anyone wants me to try anything else just for the hell of it, let me know.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 15, 2020)

Well what can I say

Dan's the man?

Cheesy but true

Absolutely excellent I'm really loving the logo too

I'll need to start bookmarking your posts now Dan your build reports are always top notch

I think Mr @PedalPCB should be giving you a wee bit of commission,  everytime I watch your vids I think I'm buying that!

I'm gonna save up and go get myself a ski mask! covid wages ain't that great so got to get the funds some how!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Well what can I say
> 
> Dan's the man?
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! And you’ll love this... after finishing the second Pythagoras board I realized I accidentally installed an SPDT on-on instead of on-off-on and had to spend almost as much time trying to remove that damn thing as it took to populate the rest of the board. All because I had accidentally put the on-on in the wrong drawer. Needless to say, I’m double checking the side labeling of my switches from here on out!

I was going to recommend a dual FV-1 Pythagoras (Pythagori?) board to @PedalPCB just for the purposes of doing effects like this, but with the Terrarium coming it doesn’t seem like it’s going to be necessary. Either way, if people are bored of the standard FV-1 stuff or the delay and reverb options try something like this! Or don’t bother with FV-1 and do a Magnetron in series into a Spirit Box. Or an always on Amentum Boost into a Super ‘64.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Oct 15, 2020)

This is really awesome. Very creative build and it sounds amazing. Well done


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Thank you sir! And you’ll love this... after finishing the second Pythagoras board I realized I accidentally installed an SPDT on-on instead of on-off-on and had to spend almost as much time trying to remove that damn thing as it took to populate the rest of the board. All because I had accidentally put the on-on in the wrong drawer. Needless to say, I’m double checking the side labeling of my switches from here on out!



Here's what I do with onboard components fwiw, think the tip came from @Cybercow 

I tack solder, for want of a better word, onto the very tips of the pot / switch lugs with a little solder 

Then stick it on my test box if it all works I just use my solder sucker to remove the wee bit of solder and fit them properly, it's a lot easier to desolder and less likely you'll pull a pad off anything for debugging or whatever


----------



## Dali (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a great combo and giving away the wiring is the best part of it!

Thanks a lot and congrats for another first class build!

And yes Terrarium will possibly be the next logical step I think.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Here's what I do with onboard components fwiw, think the tip came from @Cybercow
> 
> I tack solder, for want of a better word, onto the very tips of the pot / switch lugs with a little solder
> 
> Then stick it on my test box if it all works I just use my solder sucker to remove the wee bit of solder and fit them properly, it's a lot easier to desolder and less likely you'll pull a pad off anything for debugging or whatever


This is probably something I should be doing anyways, since I've had to swap out bad 3PDTs in the past (thanks Tayda). I've seen some people just tack those regardless to prevent the epoxy from melting, and maybe flooding them isn't entirely necessary regardless.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

Dali said:


> This is a great combo and giving away the wiring is the best part of it!
> 
> Thanks a lot and congrats for another first class build!
> 
> And yes Terrarium will possibly be the next logical step I think.


Sharing the wiring is the fun part! I'm sure others have wanted to do dual pedals off a single footswitch, so if they hadn't sorted it, hopefully this helps.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Sharing the wiring is the fun part! I'm sure others have wanted to do dual pedals off a single footswitch, so if they hadn't sorted it, hopefully this helps.


I think one footswitch works particularly well here, as you have blend and volume control for each side.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I think one footswitch works particularly well here, as you have blend and volume control for each side.


Most definitely. The mix knobs make it easy to blend however much you want of either. What I have noticed is that there is a very delicate balance between the volume out of the delay and the trim pot setting for the momentary feedback. It would probably be easier to move the momentary trim pot to an actual dedicated pot so it would be easier to adjust. I may end up doing this.


----------



## bschobs (Oct 17, 2020)

Awesome man. I have been thinking of something similar at some point when I am a little more confident to branch out with my own ideas. Very nice work!


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2020)

My playing is pretty straight forward and probably would be considered dull by many, but I think I could get into something like that


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 17, 2020)

Barry said:


> My playing is pretty straight forward and probably would be considered dull by many, but I think I could get into something like that


I am not a lead guy by any means. I’ve always liked weird texture-y stuff. So big cavernous effects excite me.


----------

